# I have a new ticker.......my dream is over now...



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Gutted - thats all I can say. 

They took Oscar from me and now another one. 

I just have to wait for my m/c now - I have taken another preg test and it is neg. 

The plan is to move house and then start again in July/Aug - I hope to Egg Share again! 

Thank you all for your messages! 

Carrie


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Sorry to gatecrash 

Caz - Wooooooooo  

Congratulations Hun - heres to a great 8 months. 

T xx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Caz and Dh            

FANTASTIC!! Wishing you all the very best for your pregnancy!

Maria xx


----------



## birthbaby (Aug 11, 2004)

hiya hun

ive been waiting for this result for you im over the moon take care 
just want to say a

[fly] [fly]   *HUGE CONGRATS HUGE CONGRATS HUGE CONGRATS HUGE CONGRATS*[/fly][/fly]

                               

love nikki & ellie xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fantastic news Caz!   

Well done 

Lou
XX


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caz that is great news!

Congrats on the BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Caz that is brililant news hun! You and dh deserve it!!

So pleased for you both!!!

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Caz
Congratulations congratulations congratulations

That is wonderful wonderful news

So very happy for you sweetie

Love and hugs

 lady
Emxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

HUGE congratulations hun!!!
Your going to be a mammy!!
Take care and enjoy every single min of it cos it FLIESSSSS BY!

Love kelly+Bump


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Congratulations Caz! Fantastic news honey, over the moon for you xxxxxxx


----------



## clc_girly (Feb 1, 2006)

wow!!! i'm really pleased for you. CONGRATUATIONS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Congrats Caz and hubby,






































Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Tina xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Oh Caz, Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You both must be over the moon. I'm so happy for you.
Here's wishing you a wonderful, happy, healthy pregnancy.

With love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HUGE CONGRATS CAZ
YOU DID IT
      ​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Caz im sorry i didnt reply earlyer hun i have been locked in my own bubble.

*CONGRATULATIONS HUN YOU DESERVE IT*

Im so happy for you both. Heres to a happy healthy 8 months hun    

Luv sally xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thats fab news,heres to a smooth 8 months xxx


----------



## Renee_ (Sep 24, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!!! 

 Im really happy for you both Caz 

Have a lovely pregnancy & All the best for the future 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Caz & DH     

Am gutted for you both, am in tears, it's not fair honey
              

Hug each other lots and
Take good Care
lots of love 
MC xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done Caz, Congratulations 

     

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy and beyond

Nicky x x x​


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Caz hunni im so so sorry      I cant imagine how you are feeling hun. 
Luv sally x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Caz I am so sorry. I have sent you a pm hun. 

So sorry. 

xxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Caz    

It's so damn cruel and unfair to have your dream snatched away so soon, and like this. I'm so so sorry. 

Maria xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Caz

i am so very sorry

there are no words sweetheart



love Emxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Oh no caz im so sorry

Kate xx


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Caz 
Truly sorry to hear of your loss..... . What can I say... sorry...


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Caz honey I am so very sorry 
Take good care of yourself
Love
Tracy
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry to read this Caz 

Sending you hugs 

Lou
XX


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cz

Cant believe this has happened hun.I am so sorry,my thugths are with you hun

Kelly x


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

oh sweetie, i have been following your journey so sorry babes look after yourselves xxxxemma x


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

I am so so sorry this has happened Caz.

I know you might not want to hear this now but you must never give up.

Thinking of you,

Lou x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss Caz  's

Thinking of you and DH
Nicky x x x


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Caz, 

I've got no words, just wanted to send you a massive       So sorry sweetie!!

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------

